# Tip for Scent Articles



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good reminder  

Different shapes are good to practise too - squares, lines, crosses, serpentines .... the scented article outside the pile (like when the dog kicks it)


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I LOVED showing in Utility. Can't wait to get back there. Wish it was like Hunt Tests where you could skip the other classes and go straight to it. Thanks for the reminders, they will come in handy again....someday.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, that is something I always do too, have seen way to many dogs going around and around!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

....and something that I learned at a seminar. Put two articles in the center. Watch to see which way your dog turns. If your dog turns right, put the scented one on the left. If you dog turns left, put the scented one on the right. This is supposed to be hard because of the turn they will miss it!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I practice placing them everywhere..but thanks for the reminder..


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I even kick them off to the side.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I practice placing them everywhere..but thanks for the reminder..


um, yeah,the reminder probably wasnt meant for you ROFL. Do you even know when the last time Titan missed an article was??

I just brought it up because when I was training Annabel in utility I had never paid enough attention to how articles are usually set up so never practiced it that way until someone set them like that fo us in a match. Everyone always suggests all kinds of different ways but I think others tend to assume everyone knows to practice the one in the center so dont mention it.

My set up for articles is usually just to dump them out of the bag and shift a couple around if needed. I still have to remind myself to practice the one in the center occassionally.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> um, yeah,the reminder probably wasnt meant for you ROFL. Do you even know when the last time Titan missed an article was??
> 
> YES.....I do he missed them once in Ft Dodge...That was the last time I brought them into the motel from the truck. My room smelled like urine (shudders..:yuck::yuck::yuck:..eeeewwweeee) and i brought them in and they used that ionizer in my room.. Next day Titan would not pick up the articles..
> 
> Edit: I probably just jinxed myself.....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> My room smelled like urine (shudders..:yuck::yuck::yuck:..eeeewwweeee) and i brought them in and they used that ionizer in my room.. Next day Titan would not pick up the articles..
> 
> Edit: I probably just jinxed myself.....


Sounds like the room I had last month for the hunt test. :yuck: Is right!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Sounds like the room I had last month for the hunt test. :yuck: Is right!


Told you that I had been there done that..LOL!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I just leave mine at the show site. Hopefully no one is pathetic enough to steal my scent articles.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the tip! Jonah did the scent articles at about 10 months then we put them away. We will be getting them back out soon, I hope! Articles training is fun and so is the marking for taking the glove.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> I just leave mine at the show site. Hopefully no one is pathetic enough to steal my scent articles.


I would never do that, I don't trust people!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Loisiana said:
> 
> 
> > um, yeah,the reminder probably wasnt meant for you ROFL. Do you even know when the last time Titan missed an article was??
> ...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> Titan1 said:
> 
> 
> > I would have gone to the desk, and requested a different room.
> ...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Good thread, learning lots...
As a person that trains obed largely alone, you all have no idea how much I appreciate being able to eavesdrop on conversations like this.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Stretchdrive said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah trust me I tried..Not another room available.. I won't do that motel ever again and I was traveling with someone else and could not get two rooms any other place.
> ...


----------

